# Hiya, from Arizona



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! It's always exciting getting your own horse! I wish you lots of luck on that hunt. I'm sure you will be able to find LOTS of valuable information here! If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## AZcowgurl (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you, I know Its exciting but also very scary lol. Its like walking In to a dark room with no candle or flashlight. My family support me any where but horses just haven't been there capture, so I'm alone In this struggle. The only thing my friends tell me Is be tough and don't settle on anything less than perfect


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome  I'm also in Az (a little north of Phx). That's right, take your time shopping so you get the right horse for you  Don't settle because you're so excited, and take your time to think over horses that you might want  Good luck in your search!


----------



## AZcowgurl (Jan 28, 2009)

I went to your site CheyAut love the miniatures. There so adorable lol and little, I've always liked tall horses and looking at them guys Is like "Omg!, They make horses the size of dogs now" .


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Lol!


----------

